

IITs igniting startup fever in their campuses - rajat2109
http://pixr8.com/iit-ms-shaastra-2015-fueled-startup-fever-campus/

======
rajat2109
See the positive side. In bangalore, every year 3000 start-ups are opened,
which is about 9 startups per day! Youth of India is trying hard but is taken
aback by stringent laws and corrupt officials. But where there is will there
is a way.

------
anonymous22
Its sad that in India most of the start-ups come only from IITians. IITians
constitute less 3% of the total graduates India produce every year.

